# Newbie to HO need help



## joee1966 (Apr 4, 2013)

OK folkes, I'm a new comer to HO coming over from the O gauge operator side of the hobby. I have a few questions. First off I plan on only running MTH HO proto 3 locomotives. I already have the complete MTH DCS system including the AIU. I want to continue using DCS with MTH HO but do I need to supply power to the TIU using DC power not AC power? Also can I use the AIU to operate my switches if DC power is used? I plan on using Atlas code 83 track and switches.
I'd also like your thoughts on the Woodland Scenics Grand Valley layout kit. I discovered this kit while searching the web for track plans. The GV track plan has just about everything I was looking for plus I plan on expanding on it a bit since the GV is for a 4x8 and I have a table top of 5 1/2 x 9. I also plan on getting the GV track pack and the City and Industry package. I'm interested in your thoughts on these Woodland Scenics kits.
Thanks so much and I'm really looking forward to being part of the HO community.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome onboard, Joe! Your DCS questions are over my head, but I suspect a little "thread bump" on my part will prompt others to chime in.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ditto on what tj said.

A little bigger BUMP for the thread.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Isn't MTH DCS a form of digital control for O gauge
trains?

If so, maybe try a post in that forum here.

Don


----------



## joee1966 (Apr 4, 2013)

Your correct the MTH DCS system was initially designed for O gauge. But when MTH entered the HO market they produced locomotives that would run using their DCS system. At first Proto 3 was exclusive to HO. That has changed as MTH now offers O gauge locomotives with Proto 3. I just wanted to make sure I was correct in thinking that I need to provide DC power thru the TIU. If so, can anyone recommend a good DC transformer?
Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe GunrunnerJohn is hanging out in the O gauge Forum.

Bet he'd have all of the answers to your questions on
that controller system...thot he'd be on this by now.

Don


----------

